# New Designs!!



## DogsofWar.cc (Apr 15, 2002)

DogsofWar.cc has new designs now available!!! Please vote for girl of the month on the DOW message board while you're there!! DogsofWar.cc


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2002)

This is in the wrong section. Try merchandise next time.

Thanks in advance.


----------

